# Smoked Spicy Mixed Nuts



## scarbelly (Dec 23, 2009)

Wanted to get some good spicy mixed nuts done for Christmas Day
Used a modified version of Geek with Fire's recipe
2 TBS Warmed Bacon Fat ( we keep a container in Fridge for gravies etc) 
40 oz Mixed Nuts 
1 Cup Brown Sugar
1/3 Cup Tapatio 
1/4 Tsp Chipotle Powder
Heat the fat in a Wok add Nuts to coat then add the remaining ingredients until sugar melts and nuts are well coated
Add
1 Tsp Dry Mustard
1 Tsp Chili Powder
1 1/2 Tsp Red Pepper Flakes
1 Tsp Cayanne Pepper
1/4 Cup Honey 

Stir together and simmer over med low heat for 20 minutes stirring regularly. Do Not Walk Away - This will burn in a heartbeat
Remove to pan with holes to allow smoke to penetrate and smoke for about 4 hours 

Here is the Wok prep




Here they are loaded into the pan with holes 



After 4 hours in the smoker



These are a little sticky yet but very tasty


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 24, 2009)

Yowza! Those do sound spicy. Gonna go great with some Chrismas beers.








for a smoke well done.


Well it won't let me give you points right now, but know the intention was there.  :)


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 24, 2009)

suprisingly they are not that hot - but I am a chilihead 
Thanks for the attempt on the points


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 24, 2009)

So on day two they actually have a good smoke flavor - they did not have much yesterday coming off the smoker - nice and not too spicy, will add more heat next time


----------



## chef jeff tx (Dec 24, 2009)

Sounds great will have to try this recipe for my next batch!


----------



## alx (Dec 24, 2009)

Very nica and thanks for reminder to use some of my powders on my next batch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 2, 2010)

If you like spicy, add a little more chipotle or chili powder - I know I will next time - these were tasty and got better after a few days


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 2, 2010)

Man those look good...


----------



## desertlites (Jan 2, 2010)

I did these last WE. not fond of sweets so cut the sugar and honey in 1/2 and I will tell you that these things are Great.Been making my own chipotle powder but picked up a bottle to add to all my spices,really takes it to a upper level.Thanks for the new snack.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 5, 2010)

nice,
doing some nuts on the smoker is in the plans for the new year,  thanks for the informative post.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 5, 2010)

Hope you like them as much as we did. If you like heat add a little more of the red pepper flakes and chipotle - I will for sure next time as I am a chili head


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 5, 2010)

Are the 40 oz. of mixed nuts already roasted or are they unroasted nuts?

Thanks,  John


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 5, 2010)

I use the extra fancy Mixed Nuts from Costco which are roasted.


----------



## desertlites (Jan 10, 2010)

OK, I loved these the first time so I made another batch today-less sugar and a lil less heat-before they hit the smoker I added white choc. chips to the top. we shall see in a couple hours.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok so how did this turn out - I am really interested in this one


----------

